# No HOMEBOYZ Allowed !



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: post or pm me with combinations you have with chrome or gold and or black


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf???why???


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

because i dont want to do business with him plain and simple


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i am working that price for ya just been really busy with our car show this weekend but i will pm you that price for sure on monday!!!!!!!


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

word chronic :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

keith does good business... y u wanna be a fucktard........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Apr 8 2005, 08:33 PM
> *keith does good business... y u wanna be a fucktard........
> [snapback]2974979[/snapback]​*


you know how those g town mafia dudes are smoke all day fuck all nite
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

he dosent do good business he has no people skills fuck you , fuck you , chronic your cool , and fuck you im out





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=170198


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 08:51 PM
> *he dosent do good business he has no people skills fuck you , fuck you , chronic your cool , and fuck you im out
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=170198
> [snapback]2975024[/snapback]​*


no its just some of you kids dont know what the hell you want??/ and when your trying to be a ballers with only 300.cnd....theres no much i can do....you wanted me to send you 5 rimms with gold nipples and koff to cnd for 400 shipped....i have the pm still...hay chronic will help you ...he sells 10-15 sets a day of og wires,,,im sure he can help.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

hahah fuck that i never said any of this shit i asked how much it was im sorry keith you dont have money and want mine i understand poverity i have way more that 300 cnd to deal with chump


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Hey Homeboyz, tryin to get you to answer some questions in some other topics, bro. Care to enlighten me on some prices. I called you on your celly too


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 08:59 PM
> *hahah fuck that i never said any of this shit i asked how much it was im sorry keith you dont have money and want mine i understand poverity i have way more that 300 cnd to deal with chump
> [snapback]2975043[/snapback]​*


sure you do..............then why where you beggin,,,what happin to the cnd pride


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

what the fuck are you smoking and were can i get some your trippin gramps i never begged for shit i was asking you how much


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 09:03 PM
> *sure you do..............then why where you beggin,,,what happin to the cnd pride
> [snapback]2975055[/snapback]​*




haha. Keith got all our business in the valley, great service, fast shipping, no complaints here!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:uh: 

i won't buy rims from anybody but keith never once had a problem


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 09:04 PM
> *what the fuck are you smoking and were can i get some your trippin gramps i never begged for shit i was asking you how much
> [snapback]2975058[/snapback]​*


black spokes... black spokes with gold ...gold nipples and all crome and this and that....i dont smoke , but you must cause you TRIP.............


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

oh my i was asking the price difference maybe if you tryed taking your head out of your ass sometimes and pay attention you would know this dick


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

Keith.. why even bother answering this guy.. don't need customers like this.. the true riders are the ones that come back for the service.


----------



## 79delta (Apr 9, 2005)

why fuck wit this kid you know what you got fuck him get us some prices bro


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah keith why bother it says no homeboyz allowed any wayz :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Apr 8 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Keith.. why even bother answering this guy.. don't need customers like this.. the true riders are the ones that come back for the service.
> [snapback]2975077[/snapback]​*


BORED I GUESS...MR IMPALA TOOK HIS WIFE OUT FOR DINNER, SO I CANT FUCK WITH HIM.......BUT THIS KID DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CAR UP UNTIL 7 DAYS AGO... BIG BALLER ASKED ABOUT LAYAWAY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79delta_@Apr 8 2005, 09:09 PM
> *why fuck wit this kid you know what you got fuck him get us some prices bro
> [snapback]2975080[/snapback]​*


HES SMOKEN TOO MUCH EVERYDAY ITS A DIFF SET( WHICH IS COOL) BUT HES SAYS OK ILL GET BACK IN 8 WEEKS,,,THEN THE NEXT DAY ASK FOR A DIFF COMBO


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

off topic from this fuck wad but how much for a set of 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with gold nipples and hub shipped to canada


----------



## 79delta (Apr 9, 2005)

ill tak4e a price for 17x8 standard 
all chrome shipped to 61265 illinois


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 8 2005, 09:13 PM
> *off topic from this fuck wad but how much for a set of 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with gold nipples and hub shipped to canada
> [snapback]2975092[/snapback]​*


LIKE 575 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79delta_@Apr 8 2005, 09:15 PM
> *ill tak4e a price for 17x8 standard
> all chrome shipped to 61265 illinois
> [snapback]2975094[/snapback]​*


475


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

fuck you meng if you cant handle awnsering questions about your "business" then retire or get a new job


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

u probly look like that kid off of wonder years clown ass bitch


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 8 2005, 09:40 PM
> *u probly look like that kid off of wonder years clown ass bitch
> [snapback]2975369[/snapback]​*


what the hell are you talking about junior


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 9 2005, 12:44 AM
> *what the hell are you talking about junior
> [snapback]2975377[/snapback]​*


uh oh the man from g-town mafia has spoke... your a clown
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

your a fucking goof shut the fuck up and eat a fat dick


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

did laylow move or is this hopperali??


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

crack is bad


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:11 PM
> *crack is bad
> [snapback]2975436[/snapback]​*


u are gay :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

you have no life "LAYITLOW EVERYDAY"


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:14 PM
> *you have no life "LAYITLOW EVERYDAY"
> [snapback]2975442[/snapback]​*


mafia dont go out and try to buy a set for 300 cnd  


u seen a real mobster u would shit ur pants u ***


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

ok first of all i have more than $300 canadian second of all you even said it in another post " ive never had a girlfriend im just a fat ass"


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

*STEP YO GAME UP !*


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

newbie ppl know who i am on this site.  and if i posted one of my cars, u would know that i fuck hoes allday.... what do u want to see? caddies, lincs? gbodys maybe?


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

mr. lay-away :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FUCKIN SCHMUCK


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

do it up princess


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

post what u got first













big mafia










u wish u fruit cake


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

i dont have to do layaway i think you ppl need glass's cuz ur fucking blind ive said that 5-10 times now goof nuts


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

dont have any pics yet


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

no pics yet or no car yet?????

goof nutz? dude this aint junior high. retard.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

WELL BIG BALLER LETS C UR RIDES


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

do a search stupid ass.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WAIT DO YOU HAVE TWISED SPOKES, CAUSE I TWIST UP DOBIES , SO THAT WILL BE SO COOL...I SMOKE POT IM WAY TOOOOOOO COOL......


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

kay whatever i dont really care im not doing business with you ppl have the same product as you for better prices


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

hey keith man post up a couple of the pms this little punk send u. come on homie for good laugh.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

AND YA WHICH ONE OF THESE ARE CHEAPER KEITH ....IM SORRY BUT THESE KID HAS PLAY ALL WEEK, WHORED MY PM UP,,,AND ASKKED ME ABOUT 5 DIFF PRICES 2-3 TIMES A DAY...I COULD ONLY TAKE SO MUCH...IM LIKE GET YOURSELF A GIRL :0


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

there simple questions for a simple mind


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:38 PM
> *there simple questions for a simple mind
> [snapback]2975503[/snapback]​*


mr. i wanna buy some wheels but i only have 300cnd.... wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: low life


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

were the hell do you keep getting 300 cnd from


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:40 PM
> *were the hell do you keep getting 300 cnd from
> [snapback]2975508[/snapback]​*


shut the fuck up u little bitch


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

temper temper :nono:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

g town mafia :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

goof


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

thats all u got? g town mafia?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ITS COOL I DONT BELIVE HE EVEN HAS A CAR YET,,,I THINK ITS HOPPER ALI, JUST PAYING AROUND, ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: daily


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

who is hopperali? and i have a car just no pics of it ask my homie cuttn_thru and clinton cutty you fat tub of lard get up and get some excersise you fat fuck


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:48 PM
> *who is hopperali? and i  have a car just no pics of it ask my homie cuttn_thru and clinton cutty you fat tub of lard get up and get some excersise you fat fuck
> [snapback]2975538[/snapback]​*


dont hate *****


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:roflmao: your telling me not to hate take your own advice goof


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

A REAL RIDER WOULD RIDE DAYTONS OR ZENITHS ANYWAY!!!!


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

g-town mafia bitches watch out for the angry white guy


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:50 PM
> *:roflmao: your telling me not to hatr take your own advice goof
> [snapback]2975542[/snapback]​*


okay im hating on a little punk like u that wants to spend 300cnd dollars on some rims but has not car yet. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

i drink hateraid 24/7


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:52 PM
> *i drink hateraid 24/7
> [snapback]2975557[/snapback]​*


get a life


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

i have a 1979 mercury grand marqis 2 door hard top with black exterior and red interior automatic 93,000 original km's lots of chrome , dicks!


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

90d out 80 coupe gettin painted right now triple black. 36k miles pillow tops and a digital dash


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah but youve prolly bin working on your car for a couple of years any wayz


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

lol why u edit your post for?


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

changed my mind :cheesy:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 11:57 PM
> *yeah but youve prolly bin working on your car for a couple of years any wayz
> [snapback]2975573[/snapback]​*


since january


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

well than you make more money than i do


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

i gtg blaze. , dicks ill be back in 20


----------



## Fistacuffs (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 9 2005, 01:11 AM
> *i gtg blaze dicks ill be back in 20
> [snapback]2975598[/snapback]​*



Just stay blazin and don't bother coming back. Your useless.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

feck you :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

damn newbies


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

homeboyz is the best you can fin if you want to ppay more thats your problem ill stick with the man


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

somebody slap this fuck tard....... fuckin bitches get on my nerves... keith keep doin the damn thing... your work is the best homie...


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

this thread is just filled with grammatical errors.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 08:27 PM
> *:biggrin:  post or pm me with combinations you have with chrome or gold and or black
> [snapback]2974817[/snapback]​*


----------



## shinin (Mar 22, 2005)

g town mafia looks like you got alot of support judging from all the pics of wires by anyone other than keith you dumbfuck


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

ppl pmed me goof nuts


----------



## Canadaslowest (Mar 18, 2005)

Fawk man you give Canadians a bad name....If your such a baller why don't you ride your bicycle down to SHC in Victoria and order up a set........Don't forget to take mommy's credit card......cause they don't take monoply money.....


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 10:06 PM
> *did laylow move  or is this hopperali??
> [snapback]2975425[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile+Apr 9 2005, 02:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of chrome dicks huh?

Crazy...


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

holy shit kid grow up "g money". keith is an honest business man and he's been hooking people on this site up for years, you sound like a stuck up 17 year old.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

how can you all talk so much shit when my balls are in your mouth


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there any way to erase this topic, this is fucking sad that this fucking punk has all this time to post bullshit. Please someone have this shit moved or erased. Oh buy the way dumbass Keith is the best, don't waste his time with you stupid ass comments, oh and FUCK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

fuck u buddy


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

i got my rims from keith, i would recommend him to others.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

look lay it low members i dont care if you ppl are/are not , have/have not done business with keith im just saying im not going to there fore any one else with wire rims to contact me


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

suit yourself


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

KEITH IS A GOOD GUY AND IM BUYING RIMS OFF HIM TOO AND ITS ALL GOOD



FUCK U NEWBIE



AND KEEP BLAZING THEM DICKS UP GOOD AND MAYBE U WILL HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A RIDE AND SPEND MORE THEN 300 CDN FOR RIMS---NOW GET OFFLINE AND MAKE ME SOME MONEY :buttkick:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

i was saying blaze and then call you ppl dicks , jesus some of you mother fuckers are pretty dumb


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

NOT DUMB JUST EDUCATED ABOUT PUTTING YOUR PERIODS, SPACES AND COMMAS WHERE THEY BELONG!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 9 2005, 07:27 PM
> *i was saying blaze and then call you ppl dicks , jesus some of you mother fuckers are pretty dumb
> [snapback]2977394[/snapback]​*


your the one dumb enough to say your gonna go blaze dicks....then you talked about chrome dicks....i think this kid has some sexuality issues....Talkin about blazin dicks and chrome dicks....Got to go blaze dicks be back in 20 LOL...silly ***** dicks are for chicks....He says hes got plenty of money....He probly does..all those **** payin him to blaze there dick lmao...............Now do us all a favor and take your ***** ass and drive your imaginary car off a cliff


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Apr 10 2005, 12:19 AM
> *your the one dumb enough to say your gonna go blaze dicks....then you talked about chrome dicks....i think this kid has some sexuality issues....Talkin about blazin dicks and chrome dicks....Got to go blaze dicks be back in 20 LOL...silly ***** dicks are for chicks....He says hes got plenty of money....He probly does..all those **** payin him to blaze there dick lmao...............Now do us all a favor and take your ***** ass and drive your imaginary car off a cliff
> [snapback]2977779[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

whatever happend to the term freedom of speech


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

freedom of speech dont apply to morons...thats why we have the right to bear arms...to use the arms on morons...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

I've bought a few sets of wheels & parts from Keith. Never a serious problem, and when there was, he fixed it asap. He's a good dude. I'll always give him first dibs on selling me some wires.  
As for this topic, its' taking up space on the server for bullshit.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

oik seriously whyy do you stupid mother fuckers care im not doing business with him im not saying dont do business with him im saying for the god damn last fucking time im not i dont give a fuck about other people i give a fuck about me si fuck all you stupid dumb mother fucking annoying mother fuckers FUCK YOU IM OUT!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fucking idiot,talking about smoking dicks and chrome dicks,You must be some type of crack baby :uh:


----------



## Fire (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Keith, I'm new to this forum. How much for a set of all chrome reverse 14x7 shipped to NYC? Do you have a price on tires as well? 

Thanks


----------



## Fire (Mar 27, 2005)

And also, how much for just colored spokes, same size? Peace.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 10 2005, 02:34 PM
> *oik seriously whyy do you stupid mother fuckers care im not doing business with him im not saying dont do business with  him im saying for the god damn last fucking time im not i dont give a fuck about other people i give a fuck about me si fuck all you stupid dumb mother fucking annoying mother fuckers FUCK YOU IM OUT!
> [snapback]2979368[/snapback]​*


Must have to blaze again LOL :0


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

whatever yall dont know me and yall haters dont faze me


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

did you get the pm??


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Apr 8 2005, 07:49 PM
> *i am working that price for ya just been really busy with our car show this weekend but i will pm you that price for sure on monday!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2974880[/snapback]​*



HOW LONG DOES IT FUCKING TAKE TO GET A PRICE FOR WHEELS.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Apr 12 2005, 08:34 AM
> *HOW LONG DOES IT FUCKING TAKE TO GET A PRICE FOR WHEELS.
> [snapback]2988422[/snapback]​*


What did you change SN's???

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 11 2005, 06:44 AM
> *whatever yall dont know me and yall haters dont faze me
> [snapback]2982585[/snapback]​*



Eh Bro, Keith services Lowrider people well. If you can't afford his $300 wheels, you're in the wrong sport. Check out the bikes and models forum. That should be your speed. Sounds to me like a 79 GM is a retired cabbie ne way. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&f=18


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Apr 9 2005, 12:44 AM
> *thats all u got? g town mafia?
> [snapback]2975521[/snapback]​*



he did get you on that :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2005, 08:39 AM
> *Eh Bro, Keith services Lowrider people well. If you can't afford his $300 wheels, you're in the wrong sport. Check out the bikes and models forum. That should be your speed. Sounds to me like a 79 GM is a retired cabbie ne way.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&f=18
> [snapback]2988651[/snapback]​*



awe man retired cabbie....thats harsh bro...


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Did he say retired or retarded??


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 12 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Did he say retired or retarded??
> [snapback]2989142[/snapback]​*


both :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

yes chronic i got the pm and to all you fucking faggits out there ill take pictures of my car so you can all suck my fat cock


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

300cnd :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and still laughing at that


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 01:52 PM
> *yes chronic i got the pm and to all you fucking faggits out there ill take pictures of my car so you can all suck my fat cock
> [snapback]2989629[/snapback]​*



I already know what they look like. The old man down the street from me has one, with the handicap placard on the plates. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

whatever mines gonna be ballin fool


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 02:16 PM
> *whatever mines gonna be ballin fool
> [snapback]2989780[/snapback]​*


<>


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

ok i told him i had $800 cnd and id get back to him in 3 weeks its not my fault that fat fuck smokes so much crack he cant tell the difference of reality and a buzz


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 02:19 PM
> *ok i told him i had $800 cnd and id get back to him in 3 weeks its not my fault that fat fuck smokes so much crack he cant tell the difference of reality and a buzz
> [snapback]2989797[/snapback]​*



His rims go for $300, so you wouldn't need $800, unless you were a real Lowrider, then you would need $1500 to get Dayton, or zenith, but that wouldn't be wise to spend on a $250 car, so get the Homeboyz rims, and call it a day. :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

no i will never do business with him i already have other people i can get all gold rims for like $300-400 cnd


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 02:40 PM
> *no i will never do business with him i already have other people
> [snapback]2989849[/snapback]​*


I will never either, because I roll the real deal, but for your speed Homeboyz is perfect. Just trying to help you out. Be a little more appreciative -----ASSHOLE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

shouldn't get high before you go to work??


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

guess this is where all the cool people hang out with the nipple clamps. get to work B :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 12 2005, 03:17 PM
> *guess this is where all the cool people hang out with the nipple clamps. get to work B  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2990014[/snapback]​*


Yep it's a sunny day here in sunny California. I know the sun doesn't shine in Canada by the looks of Low Profile


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: still owned


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

WE GET OUR WHEELS FROM
AMERICAN TIRE AND WHEEL
1-303-329-6555
KEITHS GOOD PEOPLE THOUGH


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Lp, was raised by wolves in Canada.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:0 whats the matter dippinit dont like your new hair cut?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 03:55 PM
> *:0  whats the matter dippinit dont like your new hair cut?
> [snapback]2990144[/snapback]​*




I wanted it like yours, to fade the top and leave the ears long :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

seen that one before lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 03:59 PM
> *seen that one before lol
> [snapback]2990164[/snapback]​*



:angry:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

I still think you should use Homeboys Wire Wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

low profile another broke ass dreamin of wire wheels :nono:


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

D-Cheese Animal Lover ?


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

Or Loved By Animals?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

are you matt moore the thief


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2005, 06:59 PM
> *are you matt moore the thief
> [snapback]2991837[/snapback]​*


fuck you guerro


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 08:48 PM
> *because i dont want to do business with him plain and simple
> [snapback]2974876[/snapback]​*



keith knows what he's doin. got my 13's quick as fuck, no problems.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

low pro


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

dont hate cuz i have more money than you goof


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 07:51 PM
> *dont hate cuz i have spank my monkey more than you goof
> [snapback]2992117[/snapback]​*


you must not know me ....................


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

you started to hate first so dont hate tha playa hate the game


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Low pro, have you checked out off topic?


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

yes...


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

...


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Apr 12 2005, 10:28 PM
> *...
> [snapback]2992694[/snapback]​*



that is so going to be my new avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

<>


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

http://bombers-klassics.netfirms.com/flash...ayeranimals.swf


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

HOMEBOYZ will get my bussiness soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

This is a pretty pointless topic.


Even people who dont agree with Keith on alot of things will tell you his customer service is right on the money, he never screws anyone over.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 14 2005, 12:36 PM
> *This is a pretty pointless topic.
> Even people who dont agree with Keith on alot of things will tell you his customer service is right on the money, he never screws anyone over.
> [snapback]3000349[/snapback]​*




ok Mr. Zenith, 25 sets of 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 14 2005, 07:49 PM
> *ok Mr. Zenith, 25 sets of 5.20's :biggrin:
> [snapback]3001652[/snapback]​*



Im just saying, sure I have argued with Keith many many times, but no one can deny his customer service is great, then again, this site is filled with 15 year old dreamers who need to read for 3 years before they type the first word here.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 14 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Im just saying, sure I have argued with Keith many many times, but no one can deny his customer service is great, then again, this site is filled with 15 year old dreamers who need to read for 3 years before they type the first word here.
> [snapback]3002023[/snapback]​*



LOL thats right...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 14 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Im just saying, sure I have argued with Keith many many times, but no one can deny his customer service is great, then again, this site is filled with 15 year old dreamers who need to read for 3 years before they type the first word here.
> [snapback]3002023[/snapback]​*



You should go in business with Keith. You cover the East Coast


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 15 2005, 11:32 AM
> *You should go in business with Keith. You cover the East Coast
> [snapback]3004415[/snapback]​*



No, I am happy doing what I do now. :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 15 2005, 10:50 AM
> *No, I am happy doing what I do now.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3004761[/snapback]​*



I called you at wok the other day, and the receptionist, said "Hold on, he is on LAy it Low, let me get him" :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 15 2005, 12:53 PM
> *I called you at wok the other day, and the receptionist, said "Hold on, he is on LAy it Low, let me get him"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3004779[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 15 2005, 09:54 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3004782[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

whats your name say Gay _ town Madicons


----------

